
Https://angular.io (Angular2) is built with Angular1 and not even minified - pmig
https://angular.io/resources/js/controllers/app-controller.js
======
pmig
Well, all the best practices seems to not needed for angular.io.

I can't complain about performance and they definitely do some serverside
rendering.

Any thoughts?

~~~
pmig
[https://github.com/angular/angular.io](https://github.com/angular/angular.io)

